# brown rice



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what does it taste like? for years ive eaten basmati rice but im thinking of giving brown rice a try as its healthier


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Savoury I guess but then I have an odd perception of taste apparently. It's cheap enough though so why not buy a small bag and try it?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bloody awful!

Basmalti rice (IMO) tastes 1000x better than brown rice! And its quicker to cook...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Brown all the way mate.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive eaten basmati for years and love it. just want to try the more healthier option, ill try it tomorrow and report back  because i still have a kg of cooked basmati to eat


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It tastes like a cross between cardboard and hay, and even when boiled for half an hour it's still hard. Stick to the basmati.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen brown basmalti, not sure what it tastes like though...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It tastes like a cross between cardboard and hay, and even when boiled for half an hour it's still hard. Stick to the basmati.


i do enjoy cardboard:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ive eaten brown for ages i like it, does take a little longer to cook, never loses its crunch fully. But i find it much more enjoyable then white especially on its own.

In my opinion its a tastiest rice on offer, with the nicest texture. 

my mrs dont like it though and makes me cook white for her.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I prefer wild rice to brown rice. You can also buy whole rice that has not had it's husk removed in most Asian shops at a fraction of the price you pay in the supermarket at much better quality.

I find white rice stodgy and boring as hell to eat. Thankfully I love marmite so stir in a tsp to my rice portions giving them 1. some flavour and 2. topping up my b-vits.

Also chilli and spices are your friends. Plus chilli has a thermogenic effect on the body. When you have to eat clean you really learn to appreciate the wonders of spices and himalayan salt.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Where does wild rice sit on the Gi scale compared to brown or basmalti?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Where does wild rice sit on the Gi scale compared to brown or basmalti?


I've seen a lot of different values from 57-87 quoted. So on the whole I think it fits into the medium-high carb count, so would be discouraged on a lot of low carb diets, certainly in the early very-low-carb phases. However, less processed whole grain rice is a very good component of a diet as it has been vitamin and mineral content. In fact to call wild rice rice is actually wrong as it is the seed of a water grass plant and technically a grass rather than rice. It's a good source of protein, mag and B1. It also doesn't invoke the typical crash that high glycemic foods tend to. I'm still not that convinced on the reliability of the GI scale.

EDIT: Basmati is somewhere between 56-69, but again values vary depending on your source. No idea about white rice as I never eat it if I can help it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think its 10 points lower than basmati however i dont imagine any1 is eating the basmati by itself so the protein and fat you eat with it will lower the GI anyway.

Eat whichever one you prefer and your body prefers. it makes little difference in the grand scheme of your diet IMO.

I prefer wholeweat pasta to be honest or cous cous ive never been able to get away with rice it always tastes bland and mushy lol.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

brown rice tasted hmm very wholesome- i dont particularly like it but eat it cos its good for me thats all


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Found brown rice hard to eat in large quantities. Much easier to polish off a large plate of basmati rice and in the grand scheme of things the GI isn't overly important.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I prefer fired rice personally :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats fired rice?


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I like brown, has a nutty sorta taste and doesn't all gum together and look like a melted snowman when cooked...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> whats fired rice?


 :lol:

like fried rice, just not spelled the same :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

i've always had wholemeal basmati...I kinda thought that was about the same as brown only tastier....seems to do the trick for me anyway!


----------



## Quail (May 25, 2009)

I love basmati, but brown rice is also nice. What isnt nice about brown rice is the cooking time! It takes me 3 times as long to cook a bowl of brown rice as it does a bowl of basmati.

The tastes are noticeably different, but nice in their own way. The nutty flavour of brown rice goes really well with creamy things.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i just bined a 1kg of brown rice. it doesnt taste to nice when cooked and it takes around 30 mins to cook the bloody stuff. much rather have wholemeal pasta


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I prefer wild rice to brown rice. You can also buy whole rice that has not had it's husk removed in most Asian shops at a fraction of the price you pay in the supermarket at much better quality.
> 
> I find white rice stodgy and boring as hell to eat. Thankfully I love marmite so stir in a tsp to my rice portions giving them 1. some flavour and 2. topping up my b-vits.
> 
> Also chilli and spices are your friends. Plus chilli has a thermogenic effect on the body. When you have to eat clean you really learn to appreciate the wonders of spices and himalayan salt.


Hmm marmite and brown rice think il give that a try!

I like brown rice better than white, think it has more taste and flavor but it does take an age to get some kinda of fluffiness lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well the results are in.....

brown rice tastes ok...


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

brown rice, tuna and nando's :thumb:


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

i prefer brown to white or basmati


----------

